# Automatisch looten ?



## Bullzyi (2. Juli 2009)

Also das Problem kennt sich jeder von euch. Oft liegen die Leichen blöd übereinander und oder man ist einfach zu faul immer zu looten. Ich hab sicher nur jede 4 Leiche gelootet und ich bin zur Zeit level 23

Viel Kohle die mir durch die Lappen gegangen ist.

Gibst es ein Addon oder Einstellung das mein Char automatisch den Mob lootet wenn er Tod umfällt ohne das ich Rechts klicken muss ?

In Daoc wurde das ja dann auch implementiert. Vorher gabs aber noch eine halbwegs pasable Lösung mit " Loot anvisieren " auf der Taste G und " loot an sich nehmen " mit taste H

Da musste man nur 3 mal  "GHGHGH" drücken und hatte auch alles gelootet. Rechts klicken um zu looten ist mir einfach zu aufwendig dafür das eh meistens nur Bullshit zum looten gibt.


----------



## Teal (2. Juli 2009)

Nein geht nicht.


----------



## Ceilyn (2. Juli 2009)

den rechts klick hat man ja auch noch schnell in fight.. 
was mich mehr aergert das ich meistens gar nicht pluendern kann hab zwar immer die ganze kohle, aber nie die zeit um die leichen noch zu zerfleddern ; ;


----------



## Bullzyi (3. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> den rechts klick hat man ja auch noch schnell in fight..
> was mich mehr aergert das ich meistens gar nicht pluendern kann hab zwar immer die ganze kohle, aber nie die zeit um die leichen noch zu zerfleddern ; ;



das Problem ist vor allem bei den PQ das dort alles haufenweile gekillt wird. Dort wird man erst recht sich noch weniger antun zu looten. Was noch dazu kommt ist, das in der Zeit wo du Leichen lootest die anderen weiter heilen und Schaden machen. Dann schauts schlecht aus für Ranking dann weiter vorne zu sein. Und selbst wenn ich was höherwertiges loote muss ich noch drum mit den anderen Spieler würfeln die dann noch dazu vor mir sein KÖNNTEN in der Abbrechnung. Klar braucht man dann noch Glück um zu gewinnen. Erster sein vor dem Glückfaktor tut der Endrechnung aber nie schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Juli 2009)

mir ists im RvR aufgefallen.. das es bissi nervig ist.. grad am heilen und fighten und dann gehen auf einmal drei roll fenster auf und ich weiss nicht wo ich zu erst hinklicken soll und bin schon fast ueberfordert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acksu (3. Juli 2009)

es gibt zumindest 1 Addon Namens "Loot All" - da hat man eben nicht mehr lästige Fensterchen die aufgehen und die man bestätigen muss. 

greetz


----------



## Kakerlakchen (4. Juli 2009)

das loot all addon brauchts gar nicht mehr.. mit 1.3 wurde ne interface erweiterung hinzugefügt. wo man einzeln einstellen kann auf was für Gegenstände man mit was würfeln will. Somit hab ich nun einiges weniger popups, da ich nur noch bei gewissen sachen selber entscheide wie ich würfle. und selbst auf die könnt ich auto bedarf oder sowas machen wenn ich ego wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arg0 (4. Juli 2009)

Es wurde ja immerhin schon eingeführt das Items die im RvR nicht gelootet werden automatisch ausgewürfelt werden. Ob das im PvE auch so ist kann ich spontan nicht sagen.

Ich bin aber auch allgemein der Meinung das nicht das Looten das Problem im PvE ist sondern das man einfach nur versucht über die Masse und den Respawn eine Balance zu bringen und nicht über fordernde Feinde. Ich würde mir hier wesentlich weniger Mobs wünschen und auch einen langsameren Respawn (3-5min) dafür aber Mobs bei denen zum einen die Kämpfe etwas länger dauern und zum anderen Kämpfe die interessanter sind weil der Feind spezial Fähigkeiten nutzt (beschworene Helfer, Selbstheilung, Root und vom Spieler weg zu kommen, verschiedene Imunitäten etc.). Sicher würde das besonders die DD Klassen bevorzugen und die Tanks die atm wohl meist eine ganze Horde von Mobs pulln und dann down knüppeln benachteiligen aber ich würde es spannender finden.

Auch in PQs sollte der erste Step ehr in Richtung "Sammel X davon" oder "Betätige Schalter Y" gehen und nicht in töte 150 Orks. So könnten einzelspieler immer noch den ersten Step alleine machen und das ganze würde sich trotzdem noch mit den "neuen" Mobs vertragen. In Step 2 sollten dann stärkere Mobs stehen die Taktik und eine Gruppe erfordern, die PQs in den LdT machen das meist ganz gut. Im letzten Step kommt dann auch wieder ein Boss, hier finde ich die LdT Bosse auch wieder sehr gut gemacht.

Also kurz gesagt, weniger dafür aber bessere Mobs einführen dann löst sich das Lootproblem von ganz allein und PvE wird interessanter. Aber der Zug ist wohl abgefahren^^

MfG Tiaro


----------



## Ceilyn (4. Juli 2009)

also ich hab schon festgestellt, dass einige gegner sachen von mir immun sind oder blocken ... 
mich staendig versuchen auf den boden zu schmeissen und aehnliches. o.o 

das sie sich selbst heilen.. ka.. wenn man sie weglaufen laesst und wartet bis sie wieder kommen sind sie teilweise wieder voll geheilt, aber auch nicht immer. O.o 
auch das bogenschuetzen versuchen distanz zu bekommen ist mir aufgefallen.. klappt halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arg0 (5. Juli 2009)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> also ich hab schon festgestellt, dass einige gegner sachen von mir immun sind oder blocken ...
> mich staendig versuchen auf den boden zu schmeissen und aehnliches. o.o
> 
> das sie sich selbst heilen.. ka.. wenn man sie weglaufen laesst und wartet bis sie wieder kommen sind sie teilweise wieder voll geheilt, aber auch nicht immer. O.o
> ...



Also ich sag mal so, wenn ich WoW gespielt habe dann hatte ich immer das Gefühl die Kämpfe wären besser gewesen. Da gab es die Zauberer die man unterbrechen musste / sollte damit sie keine Helfer beschwören, da gab es die Leerwandler die Immun gegen die erste Magieschule wurden mit der man sie beschossen hat, da gab es Mobs die unsichtbar waren und einen von hinten angegriffen haben usw.

Als Schwarzer Gardis kann ich in War aber wie folgt spielen:

Ich renne durch ein Gebiet mit möglichst vielen Nahkämpfern. Diese ziehe ich zusammen und lass sie auf mich einschlagen. Dadurch bekommen ich Hass, meine Klasseneigenschaft, mit dem ich dann Spezialangriffe ausführen kann. Unter anderem ein Flächen angriff der alle Feinde vor mir trifft (30Ft Reichweite). Soweit so gut, doch nun kommt das fragwürdige, ich kann als Tank gut 10-15 oder noch mehr Feinde aushalten und auch umbringen. Ja dadurch das ich alle mit dem gleichen Schaden treffe bin ich sogar effektiver, je mehr Feinde ich aufeinmal an mich binde. Oder umgedreht, wenn mich nur ein Feins schlägt bekomme ich nur sehr wenig Hass und brauche sogar länger wie wenn ich bei 10 Feinden unter Dauerhass stehe. Da keiner der Mobs irgendeine besondere Taktik benötigt macht das diese Art zu Leveln zur einzig Effektiven (PvE Variante). Dabei muss ich aber nur einen einzigen Knopf drücken (ok noch einen um den Str. Buff zu bekommen). 

Auch mit Fernkämpfern verhält es sich ähnlich, ich renne durch alle durch, gehe um einen Baum, ziehe sie zusammen und dann bleiben sie bei mir bis sie tot sind oder weg rennen. Was uns zu dem Punkt bringt das wegrennen in dem Spiel irgendwie total sinnbefreit ist. Der Mob rennt weg und wenn er nicht wegen irgendeinem Fehler despawnt und wieder Leben bekommt, kommt er einfach zurück und lässt sich töten. Ich muss nur da stehen und warten. In WoW hätte ich Angst haben müssen das er beim wegrennen noch Hilfe holt und ich dann vielleicht ein paar mehr Gegner am Hals habe, aber nicht hier. Auch kann ich in 90% der Fälle einfach einen Mob aus der Gegnergruppe schießen ohne das es die 5 anderen interessieren würde. In Instanzen funktioniert es aber plötzlich das die Feinde zusammen kommen.

Mir geht es jetzt nicht darum das ich das PvE von WoW 1zu1 in War haben möchte, ganz im Gegenteil, aber mir würde das Feeling das man in WoW beim Questen hatte besser gefallen. Da es mehr abwechslung bringt und man nicht von Level 1-40 das selbe PvE hat, denn irgendwie bekämpft man immer die selben standard Mobs. Eventuell würde es schon Abhilfe schaffen wenn man hin und wieder einen stärkeren Feind wie einen Riesen oder einen Oger einbaut den man zwar auch alleine platt bekommt aber halt nicht so einfach.


----------



## Teal (5. Juli 2009)

Die Immunity-Timer sind bei der Destro atm bugged, wenn ich nicht irre. Somit...


----------

